# Private Cars



## Bob Dylan (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting posting on trains.com (free forum run by Trains Magazine) about what it costs to buy/operate and maintain a private railcar!Its the post from 1-19-10 in answer to a question by a reader.

I knew it was high but had no idea it was really expensive! (If youre not a multi-millionaire dont even think about it!  )


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 23, 2010)

Jim you can buy railcars and even locos from this site since I'm sure you have a few million to burn :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Jim you can buy railcars and even locos from this site since I'm sure you have a few million to burn :lol:


But only if he goes hunting like Jed Clampet  :lol: :huh: :lol: 

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 23, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> I knew it was high but had no idea it was really expensive! (If youre not a multi-millionaire dont even think about it!  )


I guess that I'll just keep booking the penthouse suite (via AGR awards of course)! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 27, 2010)

Buying them is not particularly expensive, nor is maintaining them to habitable standards. Keeping them railworthy is a whole different matter.


----------

